# What do you guys use for Contract Copies while out?



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

I have a double sided single page contract for residential properties...what do you guys use when receiving a new customer that wants a copy of the contract and youre in the truck? I know a copier at the office works wonders, but that doesn't always suffice when youre out. Do you get back to them at a later time with their original and you keep the copy? do you have them sign two copies? do you use a portable scanner? Carbon paper wouldn't really work for a double sided sheet or for multiple pages...

Thanks!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Personally, I try to avoid flag downs.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Flag downs,
If we do them .
It's a premium service that we only except cash for.
No contract for a one time wonder.
No receipt will be generated.
No records, no pics.

If it's on my route I'll try to sell them a seasonal contract.


----------



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

Thank you. What if im plowing a residence, and neighbor comes out and wants to be added to the route. In best interest to come back with a copy? or even better, when you guys have somebody sign a contract do you provide two contracts? do you have them sign than come back with a copy? my clients are awaiting physical contracts and this is the only obstacle holding me back unfortunately.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

OneManWithAPlow said:


> Thank you. What if im plowing a residence, and neighbor comes out and wants to be added to the route. In best interest to come back with a copy? or even better, when you guys have somebody sign a contract do you provide two contracts? do you have them sign than come back with a copy? my clients are awaiting physical contracts and this is the only obstacle holding me back unfortunately.


Each of my trucks has a "can," a metal flip-open storage clipboard. Inside the can, among other things, are blank contracts just for this reason. "Blank" meaning that I only need to write in the prices and job location info. I completely fill one out and have them sign it. I keep this one.

If they want one, I'll take another blank, jot down the prices, and give it to them as a reference.

I used to ask if they wanted me to email them a copy of the signed form, but after never hearing one "yes" I stopped offering. The above system seems to work well enough.


----------



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

Mitragorz said:


> Each of my trucks has a "can," a metal flip-open storage clipboard. Inside the can, among other things, are blank contracts just for this reason. "Blank" meaning that I only need to write in the prices and job location info. I completely fill one out and have them sign it. I keep this one.
> 
> If they want one, I'll take another blank, jot down the prices, and give it to them as a reference.
> 
> I used to ask if they wanted me to email them a copy of the signed form, but after never hearing one "yes" I stopped offering. The above system seems to work well enough.


Perfect. If that seems to work well, I will go with it. I have a buddy who uses a mobile scanner in his truck that he runs paper through and it goes to his ipad as a gidital pdf and he gives back the original...not my cup of tea


----------



## Calvinslawns (Jan 1, 2011)

I use an app called sign now, I just download templates of my contract into it and then they can sign right on my phone. Once its all signed just shoot off a copy in an email to them and I'm done, Takes all of 3 minutes to do.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Everything I do is paperless. For a new contract holder I fill out the contract on the iPad or computer in the office. I email them the contract and have them mail me the original last page which is the signature page. I then scan the original into the computer and attach it to their digital contract.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You should see if you can get it down to one page, when I first started I had a 1
Page that doubled as estimate and contract for all my services. It was three pages all different colours, original white, 1st copy yellow and 2nd copy pink original and yellow go to the customer, pink was office copy.
If they were home they signed and I took the yellow and pink copy, if they weren't home I took the pink and they had to return the yellow copy with a signature. Computers and email have changed this setup for me, but I used it for years, and it worked good even for renewals. Any print shop can set this up with carbon backed paper


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

Check out the Joist App if you have a I-phone or I-pad. I use it for estimates/contracts if needed as well as invoicing. There is a place for you and them to sign if needed. 

I don't bother with cash one time people. To be honest I don't require them to actually sign the estimate either, although some do on their own; however, if your doing prepay probably a good idea. Most people just respond to the email that has the attachment thanking me and requesting to be put on my plow list.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Lol. Have them sign one. 

Give them a blank copy of one if they need some reading material.


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

ktfbgb said:


> Everything I do is paperless. For a new contract holder I fill out the contract on the iPad or computer in the office. I email them the contract and *have them mail me the original last page which is the signature page. I then scan the original into the computer* and attach it to their digital contract.


Umm that's not paperless


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Jeep_thing said:


> Umm that's not paperless


He ain't buying the paper!(or ink!)
Hippie


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Jeep_thing said:


> Umm that's not paperless


It is for me. I don't print it, I don't provide the stamp or envelope. They print their contract, they sign the last page, and send it to me. I scan it, and their paper goes in the round file.


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

Flag downs are done on a one time cash basis and a contract is left for them to review. I keep spare contracts in the truck. Let them review it at their convenience and when they sign it and gather the payment they contact me to come and pick it up that evening. They can make a copy of the contract if they wish at that time. Thats it.


----------

